# Hi from WI!!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Jen. I have 4 Rocky/Kentucky horses too, two mares and their 'maybe babys'. We just love them.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Jen.
Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Jen!


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all! I look forward to chatting with you!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome and post pictures please-those horses are so great looking met my first one this spring. happy weekend


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome! My name is Jen, too.  Most of my relatives live in Wisconsin. That reminds me, I've got a craving for some cheese curds... :wink:


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Just an update....i posted some pictures of my horses under the pictures section....you will have to let me know what you think of them.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Horse forum! Glad to see another Wisconsin-ite here besides myself!


----------



## doc_western (Aug 6, 2008)

welcome!!! im from WI, as well.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to HF! I'm Brittney


----------

